# Maverick HPX-V 17 115 SHO power pole fitment.



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Have you checked these out as an option? I run one, didn't have to drill into transom and mounts against engine holes. I do not have a Mav, but works great on my Heron 18.






Adapter Plate - Mounting Options


There are several different ways to mount Power-Pole anchors to your boat. We work closely with all major boat and motor manufacturers to determine the best mounting option for your particular boat, motor and jack plate configuration. Pontoon / Deck Mount adapter plates allow you to add a...




power-pole.com










Adapter Plates - Accessories


adapter plates anchors power-pole black white blade por series 2 signature series sportsman series 2




power-pole.com


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Dc5r0y (10 mo ago)

Update: Had my local power pole dealer install the pole and it came out perfect. Motor clears even clocked all the way. All thanks to a wedge made of starboard to angle it away from the motor just enough. Identical wedge inside the bildge area to have everything squared against the transom.


----------

